# Mod falls....slight rattle (iStick)



## Smokey_Robinson (3/6/19)

Hi guys.
Had a stomach bug virus over the weekend, and while lying on a couch, reaching for my iStick 20w, knocked it off the table and fell.
It's been 5-6 hours since and been vaping it and only notice a very slight wobble/rattle feel when I move the mod really fast.
Should I be worried about the built in battery?

Thanks.


----------

